# Does my bunny like being on her back??



## Tabi (Oct 22, 2018)

Hi there,
My bunny Luna is a young mini lop, I occasionally put her on her back in my arms and stroke her head, which seems to make her fall asleep as her eyes start to shut a little and her head relaxes. She moves if she gets sick of it but otherwise she seems to enjoy it. Am I right to be doing this or is it bad for her? 
She never squirms when I move her onto her back either. I just don't want to be stressing her.


----------



## Popsicles (Oct 22, 2018)

As a general rule it is not a good idea to put a rabbit on its back. It induces a stress response called tonic immobility so they cannot move - as they are prey animals, in the wild if a predator flipped them on their back they would be dead. It had been proven that cortisol (the stress hormone) levels increase and heart rate also increases when flipped on their back. SOME rabbits might enjoy it, I’ve never seen this and it’s not worth the risk as it’s difficult to differentiate between tonic immobility and relaxation.
In answer to your question, I wouldn’t.


----------



## Tabi (Oct 22, 2018)

Popsicles said:


> As a general rule it is not a good idea to put a rabbit on its back. It induces a stress response called tonic immobility so they cannot move - as they are prey animals, in the wild if a predator flipped them on their back they would be dead. It had been proven that cortisol (the stress hormone) levels increase and heart rate also increases when flipped on their back. SOME rabbits might enjoy it, I’ve never seen this and it’s not worth the risk as it’s difficult to differentiate between tonic immobility and relaxation.
> In answer to your question, I wouldn’t.


Oh wow I had no clue it could be so harmful 
She lays in a similar position in her hutch, feet in the air and head to the side, so I thought maybe she was happy but I don't want to risk it. Thank you for helping me out!


----------



## Popsicles (Oct 22, 2018)

It’s different if they put themselves into the position in a place they feel safe than if they are flipped into it. It might be that she enjoys it but I personally wouldn’t make a habit of it. Dont worry you did the right thing researching!


----------



## Tabi (Oct 22, 2018)

Popsicles said:


> It’s different if they put themselves into the position in a place they feel safe than if they are flipped into it. It might be that she enjoys it but I personally wouldn’t make a habit of it. Dont worry you did the right thing researching!


Thank you so much 
She occasionally puts herself in the position, and I had a look at tonic immobility and it's not the same position. She's never completely on her back, her head and front paws are more towards me and it's mostly her feet that are up. It's quite hot in Australia at the moment so that may be why. 
Either way, I'll definitely leave it up to her to decide what position she's most comfortable with from now on! Thank you!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 22, 2018)

Our avatar Nikki used to sleep on her back all the time--depends on the comfort level. If there is no struggle involved, I don't think putting a rabbit that trusts you will be stressed--look for indicators like bugged out eyes and twitchy back legs to see if they are stressed. Our Great Danes lie like that when it's warm too.


----------



## Tabi (Oct 22, 2018)

Nancy McClelland said:


> Our avatar Nikki used to sleep on her back all the time--depends on the comfort level. If there is no struggle involved, I don't think putting a rabbit that trusts you will be stressed--look for indicators like bugged out eyes and twitchy back legs to see if they are stressed. Our Great Danes lie like that when it's warm too.


She never seems stressed because her heart rate remains the same along with her breathing/nose twitching, and she stretches out more of it's really hot. She flips herself back over when she wants to hop around again as well.
I'll make sure to look out for any signs she may be stressed  Thank you!
Addition:
This isn't my photo but this is similar to how she lays but they're facing upwards more than she does, she's only 10 weeks old so it could be to do with her age too. So many factors!


----------

